
Dutch Cops on AlphaBay ‘Refugees’ - 3eto
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/07/exclusive-dutch-cops-on-alphabay-refugees/
======
3eto
Interview with Petra Haandrikman, team leader of the Dutch police unit that
infiltrated Hansa.

 _K: So you made a copy of the Hansa servers?

H: We gained physical access to the machines in Lithuania, and were able to
set up some clustering between the [Hansa] database servers in Lithuania and
servers we were running in our country. With that, we were able to get a real
time copy of the Hansa database, and then copy over the Web site code itself._

